# Ashtray iPhone holders



## Scouser (Jul 10, 2015)

I have booked my car in for new CarPlay install and was looking for possible docking solution for iPhone. I'm surprised how few options there are, the two which I have come across online seem very expensive for what they are, £60/70+ and they look like they cost tuppence to make, I'm surprised there aren't some Chinese clones on eBay but there doesn't seem to be anything.

I need to decide what I'm going to do before the install so I can tell the guy where to run the USB cable either into glovebox or under ashtray, so it would be good to know what folks here do ?


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Replaced the cig lighter with a dual USB port.

But I guess your usb port is connected directly to the head unit, while mine is just to charge.


----------



## Scouser (Jul 10, 2015)

Nice idea that Barry, yeh mine will be connected to head unit.


----------



## dundeered (Feb 16, 2009)

i have my usb leads into glove box, iphone goes in glovebox. once its connected via lead there is no need for iphone to be on view. all the finctions are done via head unit and if you have multi function steering wheel you can use that aswell. 
why do you want the phone on show?


----------



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

dundeered said:


> i have my usb leads into glove box, iphone goes in glovebox. once its connected via lead there is no need for iphone to be on view. all the finctions are done via head unit and if you have multi function steering wheel you can use that aswell.
> why do you want the phone on show?


+1

I did this too...Not in the TT, but in my main car.

Believe it or not, the satnav works fine with the phone in a glovebox. I got an app that checks GPS reception (no. of satellites it could pick up) - it was exactly the same in the glove box vs out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scouser (Jul 10, 2015)

I don't want the phone on view especially. It's just that most of my driving is short journeys, in and out the car quite a lot. But it's getting a bit ridiculous when I start thinking the glove box is too inconvenient !


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

https://www.shapeways.com/product/LLTYW ... d-iphone-7

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarloSalt (Aug 9, 2015)

Scouser said:


> I have booked my car in for new CarPlay install and was looking for possible docking solution for iPhone. I'm surprised how few options there are, the two which I have come across online seem very expensive for what they are, £60/70+ and they look like they cost tuppence to make, I'm surprised there aren't some Chinese clones on eBay but there doesn't seem to be anything.
> 
> I need to decide what I'm going to do before the install so I can tell the guy where to run the USB cable either into glovebox or under ashtray, so it would be good to know what folks here do ?


What does it cost to have a complete system installed ? Ta


----------



## Scouser (Jul 10, 2015)

CarloSalt said:


> Scouser said:
> 
> 
> > I have booked my car in for new CarPlay install and was looking for possible docking solution for iPhone. I'm surprised how few options there are, the two which I have come across online seem very expensive for what they are, £60/70+ and they look like they cost tuppence to make, I'm surprised there aren't some Chinese clones on eBay but there doesn't seem to be anything.
> ...


£80 for fitting only + £390 for stereo and harness, facia etc


----------



## Scouser (Jul 10, 2015)

ReTTro fit said:


> https://www.shapeways.com/product/LLTYWW4KW/audi-tt-ashtray-dock-for-iphone-6-6s-and-iphone-7
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeh I saw this one, probably the nicest one, but honestly £73 for a bit of foam or whatever it's made of. Why no clones of this ?


----------



## aleks.stefanovic (Jun 10, 2017)

Scouser said:


> I have booked my car in for new CarPlay install and was looking for possible docking solution for iPhone. I'm surprised how few options there are, the two which I have come across online seem very expensive for what they are, £60/70+ and they look like they cost tuppence to make, I'm surprised there aren't some Chinese clones on eBay but there doesn't seem to be anything.
> 
> I need to decide what I'm going to do before the install so I can tell the guy where to run the USB cable either into glovebox or under ashtray, so it would be good to know what folks here do ?


the best decision I made was to buy one for then iPhone 6. Also replaced the head unit with. new Alpine Car play. Worth the investment.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scouser (Jul 10, 2015)

aleks.stefanovic said:


> Scouser said:
> 
> 
> > I have booked my car in for new CarPlay install and was looking for possible docking solution for iPhone. I'm surprised how few options there are, the two which I have come across online seem very expensive for what they are, £60/70+ and they look like they cost tuppence to make, I'm surprised there aren't some Chinese clones on eBay but there doesn't seem to be anything.
> ...


Yeh nice bit of kit, massively overpriced IMO. Also what about when a new iPhone comes along with different dimension ?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Scouser said:


> aleks.stefanovic said:
> 
> 
> > Scouser said:
> ...


You could change your username to 
Tightscouser 

It's about £60 mate 
If you change your phone you sell it on

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lac (Jun 30, 2014)

I modified my ash tray with a dremal and lightening cable .


----------



## Scouser (Jul 10, 2015)

"You could change your username to Tightscouser"

Ha Ha nice one ReTTro, it just seems a bit expensive for what it is. Haven't seen it for £60 where was that ?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

$79 works out about £60 don't it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scouser (Jul 10, 2015)

ReTTro fit said:


> $79 works out about £60 don't it


Dunno, never buy anything from the states. Never sure if they put duty/tax on top ! That happened once when I bought a couple of prints/posters, ended up paying twice !


----------



## Scouser (Jul 10, 2015)

Where did you see it for $79 rettro ?

Also meant to ask if anyone has one of these

https://www.shapeways.com/product/LLTYW ... d-iphone-7


----------



## JohnnyFarmer (Aug 19, 2016)

Anything that would fit an iPhone 6 Plus ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Scouser said:


> Where did you see it for $79 rettro ?
> 
> Also meant to ask if anyone has one of these
> 
> https://www.shapeways.com/product/LLTYW ... d-iphone-7


On the site in the link

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irishpete (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi, I'm new to all this but have just ordered the insert for my 07 TT - my only query is how do you run the cable from the setter to the ash tray?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Remove the stereo 
Drop the cable down the back 
Remove the ashtray 
Fish the cable out and connect up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irishpete (Jul 8, 2012)

Brilliant - thank you. All done


----------



## tobinaldo (Oct 15, 2016)

Roof rack? 



JohnnyFarmer said:


> Anything that would fit an iPhone 6 Plus ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyFarmer (Aug 19, 2016)

tobinaldo said:


> Roof rack?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

